# some nice pics



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Some pics of my snakes.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Awesome pics Sir-Thanks for shareing them with us


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome snakes and pics!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

those are some really nice pics / snakes, thanks for posting


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Love the second last one. Looks brilliant. Your pics have an accutely professional quality to them. Kudos!


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Great looking snakes! Looks like an awesome setup, nice job-


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Those are some amazing photographs. Nice Work


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Great as always!!!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the first one is sick. it shows that photography is a little more then taking pictures.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Awsome snakes, setup and pics. Congrats!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome snakes i like the rock their hiding under


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Little update on my snakes:

Last weekend I sold my Sonoran Gophersnake.
2 weeks ago someone came to my house with a pretty big bullsnake, 4 feet long and huge head!! (it scared my girlfriend







).
I had no available space for it, so it had to stay in a too small tank for 2 weeks.
So for 2 weeks I had been looking for a good solution, but couldn't find any other than selling my Gophersnake.
Too bad, she was a f*ckin' beauty!









But hey! Now I've got 2 nice bullsnakes!!!
Totally awesome!!









I'll post new pics as soon as I've got my new cam (Nikon D40).

By the way, this is the new bullsnake I was telling about:


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2007)

very great looking.........amazin pics too......


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bloodbelly said:


> Little update on my snakes:
> 
> Last weekend I sold my Sonoran Gophersnake.
> 2 weeks ago someone came to my house with a pretty big bullsnake, 4 feet long and huge head!! (it scared my girlfriend
> ...


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

The close up pics are fantastic as well as mezmerizing.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I personally have never seen such a nice bull--- and your pics are magazine quality-


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome snakes and i agree with king of kings about your pics


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

gorgeous man

what are those?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pics


----------

